# Dimensions clavier Bluetooth Apple



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aurais besoin des dimensions du clavier sans fil d'Apple. Pas moyen de les trouver sur le site d'Apple. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner ça?
D'avance merci ! 


M.


----------



## schwebb (5 Mars 2009)

Hello,

L: 28,1 
l: 13 
Épaisseur au plus épais: 1,8
               au moins épais: 0,5

Tout ça en cm, mesuré par moi à l'instant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> L: 28,1
> l: 13
> ...



Eh bien un très grand merci à toi ! 
Toute bonne soirée !
M.


----------



## schwebb (5 Mars 2009)

De rien, tout pareil.


----------

